# Google search results not updating, why?



## fapwear (Nov 18, 2009)

Figured I would make a new thread about this...

I've made alot of small updates to our website over the past couple of weeks that were SEO related and none of my updates seem to be reflected in Google. Why is that?

When I search for my website, fapwear.com, its showing old titles and no longer existing URLs, etc. How do you get Google to update? I thought submitting a sitemap would do so but apparently that is not the case...


----------



## PositiveDave (Dec 1, 2008)

Register with Google webmaster tools, remove your defunct urls. Google will take a while to reflect your current website and there's nothing you can do about it :-(


----------



## fapwear (Nov 18, 2009)

PositiveDave said:


> Register with Google webmaster tools, remove your defunct urls. Google will take a while to reflect your current website and there's nothing you can do about it :-(


I am already registered with Google webmaster. How do I remove the defunct URLS? Using the crawl bot?

I always thought google updated their listings instantly since sometimes I see blogs listed that have been posted within an hour of my search.


----------



## PositiveDave (Dec 1, 2008)

Google is trying to do instant search to cater for blogs but most web pages are only updated once or twice a week.
You can remove urls in site configuration>crawler access>remove url


----------

